# Frank Mir - "I want him (Lesnar) to...die of octagon related injuries."



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

> Frank Mir forgot a certain lesson about pro-wrestling interviews
> 
> By Zach Arnold | February 19, 2010
> 
> ...


Link to the article here


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

so who's supposed to be on steroids?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats a little harsh...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I really love Frank Mir but I admit he is taking it overboard here.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

First off let me say that I am a huge Frank Mir fan.

Secondly I think what he said if he means it literally is just plain disgusting. 


Hopefully that was just Frank's way of talking out his ass and he was just trying to explain how bad he wants to beat Lesnar. 

If he meant that literally then he is an a$$hole. 

I love ya Frank but that was just the wrong thing to say and MMA forums are gonna eat your ass alive for this one.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is nothing new, Mir is a **** who NEEDS attention on him from interviews, he says stupid things and goes overboard on MANY interviews relating to Brock Lesnar. 

The UFC should fine him for this though, This is something that shouldnt EVER be said in ANY given situation. What a idiot..


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

honestly, Frank being a father himself, he should know better then to say shit like this. its one thing to say you gonna break a fighters arm or beat him down. once you start talking about killing him then you are not only threatening him but his entire family that he supports, his friends and the entire MMA community. This IS NOT what the sport is about, regardless of hyping up fights etc

If i were Brock i would take this kind of talk very serious and let Mir know its time to tone it down. Once you threaten me its like threatening my entire family because they depend on me. thats no game, thats how men really get hurt, talking that kinda shit


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannd Frank Mir just jumped the shark. I was starting to come around to you too Frank, now I'm back to hating you. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> honestly, Frank being a father himself, he should know better then to say shit like this. its one thing to say you gonna break a fighters arm or beat him down. once you start talking about killing him then you are not only threatening him but his entire family that he supports, his friends and the entire MMA community. This IS NOT what the sport is about, regardless of hyping up fights etc
> 
> If i were Brock i would take this kind of talk very serious and let Mir know its time to tone it down. Once you threaten me its like threatening my entire family because they depend on me. thats no game, thats how men really get hurt, talking that kinda shit


That the thing with Frank. 

When Brock was sick he wished him a speedy recovery because he is a father.

Then he gets better and now Frank wants to kill him in the octagon.

I think frank was just trying to get across how badly he wants to beat Brock and picked the wrong way to express his desire. 

Hopefully he will apologize for the stupid comment within the next few days.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm, wow, I really hope Mir was using hyperbole or something. That is a pretty extreme statement. Seems like there is some really bad blood here. No doubt that there will be Mir versus Lesnar III at some point in the future.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a nice thing to say about somebody with kids 

This isn't falling for pre-fight hype, this is Mir being a jerk  tisk


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

mir is being a douche!?! not cool mir, not cool


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Mir said that??? Damn that was a low-class statement from such a respected & accomplished fighter. Mir needs to keep his mind on his next opponent and forget Brock for now. Mir had BETTER take Carwin seriously or he will get flatlined in a new york minute. When Carwin fought Gonzaga,(by the way who is no slouch in the *Jiu Jitsu* department) Gabe landed a couple of solid shots and Shane ate em'. Gonzaga took Carwin down--had him in FULL mount. Carwin scrambled, used the cage to get back to his feet, then landed a right paw that sent Gonzo to La La land. Point is- Shane fought through some adversity and still put Gabe to sleep in a blink. Carwin tags Mir once...just once, it's over. He might as well take a break from his Brock bashing...


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll believe it if it actually surfaces on Monday. As of now, I don't. It's also riding the heels of the b.s. about Rampage and Randy being offered to fight Cro Cop.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow...just wow, always thought Mir was just kidding around with the usual hype but this is like saying you want to eat his chidren or something...weird, maybe steroids or a brain tumor. Hope he apologizes and fast, and never actually fights Brock again cause they will need every ref in the UFC to try to pull Brock off him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dam it Frank!!!! Dude makes it harder to defend him more and more....I'm a def fan, but Im sure Dana will be speaking to him bout that statement...i mean he NOW sounds kinda like he is contradicting himself.....he says "I wish you no ill will your a father".......

I think people also need to account for the fact that Brock really got to Mir and has basically given him the motivation to become better than he once was....

This wasn't a cool statement....but it wasn't really cool to get all up in Mir's grill when he was out on his feet so....

Frank is hopefully not over looking Carwin....:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont think its as bad as you guys are making it out to be.

Mike Tyson used to say sh!t 10x worse then this and he was the biggest draw ever. Frank Mir is just expressing how much he hates Brock and that he is going to take it out on him come fight time.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Frank finally went there ...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

That may be true, but its not something you say. It might even help you get extra motivated or whatever, but its just not something you say because its in poor taste and its not sporting. Imagine this you're meeting your gfs dad for the first time, he asks you how you ended up with his daughter, you respond I wanted to bang her in a nurse outfit. *facepalm* its just no.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

xeberus said:


> That may be true, but its not something you say. It might even help you get extra motivated or whatever, but its just not something you say because its in poor taste and its not sporting. Imagine this you're meeting your gfs dad for the first time, he asks you how you ended up with his daughter, you respond I wanted to bang her in a nurse outfit. *facepalm* its just no.


 
I missed you X....your ability to bring sex into every MMA thread is amazing...often i wonder how you do it????:confused02: LOL repped


EDIT: must spread rep like whore 1st.....


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Oh whatever. You guys act as if Frank admitted to putting a hit out on Brock. This is the UFC. People say crazy violent shit because it's a crazy violent sport. I'll go against the crowd on this thread; I don't really care that Mir said that. As a matter of fact I like hearing that determination out of him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh. This is exactly what the sport needs.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothin new it's just Mir being Mir. He just plays mind games you can't take what he says for real.

You can say whatever you want as far as im concerned. Wasn't is Mike Tyson who once said "I want to eat your children"?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Nothin new it's just Mir being Mir. He just plays mind games you can't take what he says for real.
> 
> You can say whatever you want as far as im concerned. Wasn't is Mike Tyson who once said "I want to eat your children"?


 
Dont forget "Lennox inst a conquerer, Im Alexander....."

EDIT: Side note I thought the Tyson documentary was really a good flick, anyone who hasnt should check it out.....


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

That's not really the point. Tyson was competing in an established sport, and he still turned off a lot of people with his antics.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Frank just needs to pretend everybody he fights is Brock. He should refer to every opponent as Brock just to really scare the shit outta them.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> Frank just needs to pretend everybody he fights is Brock. He should refer to every opponent as Brock just to really scare the shit outta them.


LOL I think Kongo got a little taste of that.

See sig.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> LOL I think Kongo got a little taste of that.
> 
> See sig.


 lol would be awesome prefight press conference if Frank just gets on the mic, stares at Carwin and screams "YOU TOOK EVERYTHING AWAY FROM ME BROCK AND NOW IM DEDICATING MY LIFE TO DESTROYING YOU!!!", burst into tears and ran away faster then Forrest Griffin on angel dust.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rusko said:


> nevermind


 
LOL...exactly:thumb03:


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

IT's bad enough the guy just came from the hospital with a potentially life threatening condition but this Brock is not normal. He talked before the second fight and look what it got him :fight03:then he adds 30lbs of muscle in 6 months (GSP could get some tips from this guy) and thinks it is time to throw poo at the Gorilla in the zoo. I thought Mir was intelligent but Brock is the Hulk - he smash when he mad or not but more so when the former.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont think its as bad as you guys are making it out to be.
> 
> Mike Tyson used to say sh!t 10x worse then this and he was the biggest draw ever. Frank Mir is just expressing how much he hates Brock and that he is going to take it out on him come fight time.


Uh, Mike Tyson was a thug, and when he said shit like that, it wasn't personal.

Clearly with Frank it is.

When trash talking leads to death remarks, well, that's even below me... :confused03:

And please people, quit using the "hyping the fight" excuse. It's completely not the case in this situation so get off it.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he could have possibly been sayin it jokingly, and its jus getting takin outa context


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

hmm Roid Rage. Even more hints of where his 20 mysterious pounds of muscle mass suddenly appeared from in a few months.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard that after the Brock quote that Mir said he was bigger than Jesus. I am going to burn all my Frank Mir albums.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

not cool Frank, not cool.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Uh, Mike Tyson was a thug, and when he said shit like that, it wasn't personal.
> 
> Clearly with Frank it is.
> 
> ...


Lmao... the first part is just downright dumb. 

Second part "Even below me" So you admit your a piece of crap compared to most people but this is even worse then you??

Third part... Thats exactly what this is. I now wanna see this fight even more then before... Im not even thinking about Mir-Carwin anymore.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I still think "ill **** you til you love me, ******" is my favorite from tyson


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, I offically hate Mir now... what a douche.

"I hope he dies" - really Mir?! Would he keep saying that if it really were to happen?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see Lesnar KO'd into a quivering heap of shit. But for Mir to hope for a 'death due to Octagon related injuries' makes him a world-class cock. I doubt Mir will ever get the chance in any case... so bring on Fedor, you fooken ring-master politicians and bean-counters.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Look, Mir is a bit of a c**nt. He always says c**nty things. However, in order to keep us/me amused he has to occasionally step it up and say something outright super-c**nt. Good on him I say. The irony is that knowing the type of republican/old school/old testament motherfukker Lesnar is, he'll want to REALLY kill Frank for saying this shit. It's downright inspirational stuff.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

How stupid is it to threaten to kill somebody who just man handled you like a rag doll in your last fight. If anybody is going to end up with a broken neck it will be Mir and not Lesnar. I could see Lesnar losing it and cranking on Mir's neck like a chicken bone.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Coders03 (Apr 17, 2007)

A big IF here but IF Mir really did break Brocks neck and he died in the ring would there be any legal charges for murder since Mir said thats what he wanted to do.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

way to go frank, contribute your part to the hyping of this fight, i get you dont like him ON CAMERA and on mic, and he just dosent like you, but youve officially just made a good bit of hype of some random interview. good job. i know ya dont mean it cuz ya still say ya wish him the best with his sickness and such.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Coders03 said:


> A big IF here but IF Mir really did break Brocks neck and he died in the ring would there be any legal charges for murder since Mir said thats what he wanted to do.


Any death in any sport is always investigated and people can be charged with crimes. If it is deemed an accident then no one gets charged, but if they deem that someones intent was serious injury or death they can get charged with manslaughter/murder. It is not typical because deaths in sports are fairly rare and usually when it happens it is a combination of a pre-existing unknown condition paired with something that causes it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If Mir actually had high intelligence, and wasn't just a word repeater (ie. ricky from trailer park boys), he wouldn't get caught up and say something so silly.

I know his type, I see them all the time. Here, we call them "rippers". It's not his fault. He's just a jock who happens to get camera time. 

Honestly, he reminds me of that Matt Mitrione guy. *pukes*


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I honestly believe thats just sad. He's obssessed with beating Lesnar, even though he got dominated in the first two fights. 

Let it go. If you get your title fight then fair enough. Stop talking like you're scheduled to fight Lesnar!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

ARGGHHHH IM GOING TO KILL YOU BROCK ARGHHHHH ROOOOOID RAGEEEEE ARGHHHHHH I HATE YOU BROCK! IM GOING TO BREAK YOUR NECK BROCK! ARGHHHHHHH 

ROOOOID RAGE

I better not be seeing anyone using the "hyping fights" excuse, if you do say that, you deserve your account banned and your PC exploding. This is just sick, I hope if they do fight, Brocks throws in a extra late punches that put him to sleep.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol did he really said that? This just affirmed my thoughts about him, but I can't believe that actually.

What did he just said after the Kongo fight^^


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bit too much this time Frank. I'm a huge fan, but c'mon. I'm all for saying you want to snap dude's arms, I do it all the time, but saying you want to kill someone is a whole different ball game. Too much trying to hype it. Calm yourself, man.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Look, Mir is a bit of a c**nt. He always says c**nty things. However, in order to keep us/me amused he has to occasionally step it up and say something outright super-c**nt. Good on him I say. The irony is that knowing the type of republican/old school/old testament motherfukker Lesnar is, he'll want to REALLY kill Frank for saying this shit. It's downright inspirational stuff.


lol, agreed. Yes, Mir over-stepped the line a tad, but my God, people... this is going to make for a truly _epic_ third encounter. Once Brock catches wind of this, assuming it was actually said... the build up... the pre-fight smack talk... the stare downs and press conferences... the headlines... guh... somebody get me a towel!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, agreed. Yes, Mir over-stepped the line a tad, but my God, people... this is going to make for a truly _epic_ third encounter. Once Brock catches wind of this, assuming it was actually said... the build up... the pre-fight smack talk... the stare downs and press conferences... the headlines... guh... somebody get me a towel!


you know what would even be more funnier? HIM GETTING BEAT BY CARWIN! and not being able to fight Lesnar for a long long time..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> you know what would even be more funnier? HIM GETTING BEAT BY CARWIN! and not being able to fight Lesnar for a long long time..


That would be funny in an ironic sort of way... but I'm not too worried about said occurrence


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I think its pretty safe to say this was said in a joking manner or with extreme exaggeration. Frank obviously doesn't want to KILL Brock Lesnar. Saying that he did though is still a pretty bad move on his part and doesn't do a lot for his image. Still, pretty weird thing to say Frank...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, I like Frank Mir but that's a very stupid thing to say. I can't imagine the forum reaction if someone like Bisping had made comments like this, people would be going mad. Hopefully Frank'll get past Carwin and we'll get to see Lesnar give him another whipping.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

This is just Frank doing his thing. It means nothing. Everyone is just making too big a deal of this. Frank will get his ass kicked *big time* if they fight again. THis is just Frank trying to draw attention to himself, there's nothing wrong with that, its part of the business. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

to all the "new" frank mir fans that constantly defended his talk....please tell me why i should like this guy-i liked when he went in there with the mindset of taking home somebodies arm but this is too much. I was nuetral on him vs carwin but now im hopping carwin stomps a mudhole out of him.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> *to all the "new" frank mir fans that constantly defended his talk....please tell me why i should like this guy*-i liked when he went in there with the mindset of taking home somebodies arm but this is too much. I was nuetral on him vs carwin but now im hopping carwin stomps a mudhole out of him.



I don't care if you like him or not. I'm not even a huge fan of his, but I understand what he's doing. He's saying this shit to draw a little attention to himself and pump himself up. 
If Wandi or any number of other fighters say this people wouldn't make a huge deal about it. People are jumping in this because Frank is a bit a a D-bag and he's an easy target. Its just talk, not a big deal.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> to all the "new" frank mir fans that constantly defended his talk....please tell me why i should like this guy-i liked when he went in there with the mindset of taking home somebodies arm but this is too much. I was nuetral on him vs carwin but now im hopping carwin stomps a mudhole out of him.


No one is forcing you to like him. Personally im glad that most people hate him. 

It's makes his victory that much sweeter for me.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

draw attention? if that was the case he should talk about carwin *his next opponent*. if he was as calculated in his comments as some believe he would try and hype up his next fight. Instead it seems as though he is looking past carwin as though he can't lose to him and not get to face brock again (either that or he is obsessed with brock in a unhealthy manner).

edit-i did not mean i want to be forced to like him i want you guys that do to explain how you can like this guy. its not like i hate him, but his constant comments make me want him to lose badly(which i guess he wants)


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

UFCFAN18 said:


> No one is forcing you to like him. Personally im glad that most people hate him.
> 
> It's makes his victory that much sweeter for me.


agreed. playing the heel just makes it all that much better when it turns out you werent just talking shit.

not to mention brock and frank have a great rivalry going on, and when its still great when one guy is on the shelf, i guess that makes it amazing.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> draw attention? if that was the case he should talk about carwin *his next opponent*. if he was as calculated in his comments as some believe he would try and hype up his next fight. Instead it seems as though he is looking past carwin as though he can't lose to him and not get to face brock again (either that or he is obsessed with brock in a unhealthy manner).
> 
> edit-i did not mean i want to be forced to like him i want you guys that do to explain how you can like this guy. its not like i hate him, but his constant comments make me want him to lose badly(which i guess he wants)


He is not looking past Carwin and yes, most of the time he does do stuff for a reason. Don't you find it funny that we haven't heard from Mir since UFC 107 but then a few days before UFC 110 we do?

Mir is just looking into the future he knows what Dana is like if Nog or Cain looks incredible tonight Dana will do what Dana wants. I mean Mir/Carwin is for the interim belt but I wouldn't be surprised if Dana is kicking himself now.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Curly said:


> This is just Frank doing his thing. It means nothing. Everyone is just making too big a deal of this. Frank will get his ass kicked *big time* if they fight again. THis is just Frank trying to draw attention to himself, there's nothing wrong with that, its part of the business. :thumbsup:


Sure, Part of the business side is to hype fights up with trash talk, but there is a certain way to do this. How can you possibly say that its all right for someone to say that they want to kill someone and break their neck inside the cage. There are MANY MANY different ways to trash talk Brock Lesnar... This is baffling that people defend this type of shit.

He isnt even talking about his current fight against Carwin, So how can he possibly be hyping his fight with Brock if he isnt even there!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> (either that or he is obsessed with brock in a unhealthy manner).


I don't think there's any question he* is* obsessed with Brock. Remember how Brock stood over him and yelled at him when Frank was lying on the ground beaten? A guy like Frank does not forget that. I don't blame him. 



Thelegend said:


> ... but his constant comments make me want him to lose badly(which i guess he wants)


EXACTLY! This makes him more marketable. We're talking about him right now, that makes him more of a commodity. * This sport is not like football or basketball or tennis where getting the victory is all that matters, in this sport its about who puts the asses in the seats! Many fans just don't get that its not all about winning or losing. Ever hear of a guy named Tito? There's a d-bag for ya, but he sells tickets and brings out the emotion in people. *


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

yea, it seems as though he does it on purpose but does he need to say things like he wants to kill lesnar(in a less direct manner)? i already have problems rooting for lesnar and his antics in and out the octagon. Why does he feel the need to say something like this every few months...is he afraid people will forget about him if he doesn't say stuff like this?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> is he afraid people will forget about him if he doesn't say stuff like this?


Well I wouldn't say he is afraid of that but I would agree that it's in the back of his mind.

Look bottom line is Mir hates Lesnar. He say's crazy shit all the time (see sig) and this is nothing new. He is just trying to secure the rematch because yes, he is obsessed with Brock Lesnar.

I just don't see the big deal Mir said that he would end Kongo's career and that it could be the last time he ever competes as an athlete after they fight. No one seemed to care about that because hey, it's just Kongo right?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

no that was not as bad as saying he wants to kill a man, plus that was edited for the viewer countdown stuff which should be taken with a grain of salt usually.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Well I wouldn't say he is afraid of that but I would agree that it's in the back of his mind.
> 
> Look bottom line is Mir hates Lesnar. He say's crazy shit all the time (see sig) and this is nothing new. He is just trying to secure the rematch because yes, he is obsessed with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> I just don't see the big deal Mir said that he would end Kongo's career and that it could be the last time he ever competes as an athlete after they fight. No one seemed to care about that because hey, it's just Kongo right?


Ending a career could just be from a bad break of a bone, while saying you are going to kill someone is TOTALLY different. Mir NEEDS attention because he knows that his fighting style and ability doesnt give him the number of fans he wants to have.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> ... Don't you find it funny that we haven't heard from Mir since UFC 107 but then a few days before UFC 110 we do?


Thats right. Mir is using the media to advertise himself while eyes are on MMA. He doesn't give a shit if we like him or not, just so we want to see him fight. If we're emotional about him as a fighter (whatever that emotion is) its money in his pocket. He's a smart guy. 



UFCFAN18 said:


> Mir is just looking into the future he knows what Dana is like if Nog or Cain looks incredible tonight Dana will do what Dana wants.


True that. 




Thelegend said:


> yea, it seems as though he does it on purpose but does he need to say things like he wants to kill lesnar?


Would we be talking about him if he said he wanted to give Brock a fat lip? See what I mean?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Ending a career could just be from a bad break of a bone, while saying you are going to kill someone is TOTALLY different. Mir NEEDS attention because *he knows that his fighting style and ability doesnt give him the number of fans he wants to have.*


i disagree, his style isn't inherently bad of boring to watch, but then again i like jj and grappling so maybe thats just me. i was amazed by the arm break of silva. He can be fun to watch (how many leg locks do you see in mma?). i just don't like his comments but i know guys take him seriously in the cage.

*curly*


> Would we be talking about him if he said he wanted to give Brock a fat lip? See what I mean?


well he could have said he wanted to knock him out or make him regret dissing Canadian health care because after hes done with him no amount of care in the world will help him.:dunno:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> no that was not as bad as saying he wants to kill a man, plus that was edited for the viewer countdown stuff which should be taken with a grain of salt usually.


I don't understand how you can take the countdown show with a grain of salt but not this.

I mean your just reading a quote. You didn't see the expression on his face when he said it. You didn't hear the tone of his voice. You didn't listen to the whole conversation.

Im not gonna say that it's pretty extreme that Mir said this. Im just saying that it's nothing new.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i thinking beating up a sick nog has convinced him he has superhuman abilities....
that is a stupid thing to say, lesnar will pummel him to mush and this time i dont think anyone will sympathise with him!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I don't understand how you can take the countdown show with a grain of salt but not this.
> 
> I mean your just reading a quote. You didn't see the expression on his face when he said it. *You didn't hear the tone of his voice. You didn't listen to the whole conversation.*
> 
> Im not gonna say that it's pretty extreme that Mir said this. Im just saying that it's nothing new.


actually was trying to find the actual interview but cant find it unfortunately:thumb02:

you can trash talk all you want but mma guys should not talk about killing, joking or otherwise-that, no matter what the context will take mma back when it wants to be more widely accepted as more than "human cockfighting"


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think Mir really wants to kill him, if some meathead football player said he wanted to kill a player on the other team on game day no one would care. This is just Mir saying how badly he wants to beat Brock.

It's just that this is fighting, so saying the word kill or die or death or anything like that comes off bad. Why do you think it's "sudden vitcory" on TUF not sudden death?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think Mir really wants to kill him, if some meathead football player said he wanted to kill a player on the other team on game day no one would care. This is just Mir saying how badly he wants to beat Brock.
> 
> It's just that this is fighting, so saying the word kill or die or death or anything like that comes off bad. Why do you think it's "sudden vitcory" on TUF not sudden death?


true, but to casual people (and politicians) saying that in football is not that bad. In mma it can happen (at least it looks like it could) and people look upon it badly already-a guy like mir should know that saying that is a nono:angry02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> true, but to casual people (and politicians) saying that in football is not that bad. In mma it can happen (at least it looks like it could) and people look upon it badly already-a guy like mir should know that saying that is a nono:angry02:


Oh yeah, I couldn't agree more, I'm not at all defending what Mir said. I was just trying to say that MMA is still growing and to a casual person who knows nothing about MMA, they just see guys fighting in a cage and think that's dangerous. So saying anything close to you want to kill someone is just bad for the sport. It's also completely ridiculous that football players can say it, just because the sport has pads doesn't mean there can't be very serious injuries. Saying you want to kill is always a bad thing, no matter what sport.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm with Frank


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Redrum said:


> Hmmm, wow, I really hope Mir was using hyperbole or something.


He should have used his brain.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

If Mir ever hopes to beat Brock he needs to get a huge cock tattooed on his chest. The cock seems to give Brock super human powers.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Curly said:


> If Mir ever hopes to beat Brock he needs to get a huge cock tattooed on his chest. The cock seems to give Brock super human powers.


:happy02:


*brock no like!!!!BROCK SMASH!!!!!!tm*


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Curly said:


> If Mir ever hopes to beat Brock he needs to get a huge cock tattooed on his chest. The cock seems to give Brock super human powers.


i have a feeling tatooing a penis on ones chest ISNT the way to win fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> i have a feeling tatooing a penis on ones chest ISNT the way to win fights.


It is though, guys panic when you take them down because they don't want your cock tattoo rubbing up against them.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It is though, guys panic when you take them down because they don't want your cock tattoo rubbing up against them.


Damn i knew i was doing it wrong... shoulda got a cock instead of a pony >.>


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It is though, guys panic when you take them down because they don't want your cock tattoo rubbing up against them.


:happy02: ye less keep it going this is great stuff:thumb01: i cant stopd lauching to type prupwr


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

its quite ironic that he's constantly winding him up knowing full well thatlesnar doesnt respond well to taunts
he got pummelled in the ist fight but got lucky...then


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

With the placement of that tattoo Brock can titty **** himself... seriously though, the cock tattoo does give him power. Without it he'd be an average Joe.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


>


This picture says it all. :thumbsup:

Frank looks like his face got run over by a lawnmower. Damn. But his hair still looks good.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

what a moron


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I really hope Frank Mir gets beaten badly when he fights Lesnar again. The things Frank says are usually funny, but this is just taking it way to far. Every1 hated BJ when he said "if you tap from strikes your a bitch". This is 100x worse than that and i hope Frank loses a lot of fans because of it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> I really hope Frank Mir gets beaten badly when he fights Lesnar again. The things Frank says are usually funny, but this is just taking it way to far. Every1 hated BJ when he said "if you tap from strikes your a bitch". This is 100x worse than that and i hope Frank loses a lot of fans because of it.


He shouldn't lose anymore fans than BJ did. Chances are if you won't be a fan of his because of this you weren't a fan anyway and a lot of people like Frank Mir because of this kind of thing, were he says he wants to hurt someone, people were all behind him when he said he wanted to make sure Lesnar wasn't the same person after he got out of the cage with him. I think Frank was just feeling uncreative today and went simple, "I want to kill him."


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> He shouldn't lose anymore fans than BJ did. Chances are if you won't be a fan of his because of this you weren't a fan anyway and a lot of people like Frank Mir because of this kind of thing, were he says he wants to hurt someone, people were all behind him when he said he wanted to make sure Lesnar wasn't the same person after he got out of the cage with him. I think Frank was just feeling uncreative today and went simple, "I want to kill him."


I dont agree. I loved the shit talking he used to do. I liked how he said he was going to make sure Lesnar wasnt the same person. I like all that stuff, i like when BJ was talking to. This just isnt the same, this is taking it way to far. This is worse than what Lesnar did in the Octagon after their second fight. Saying you want to break Lesnars neck and kill him is just fkd up and you know it is.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow that is pretty extreme considering Brock never really said anything bad about Mir I think he was more mad that Mazagatti got in his way than losing.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he is just hyping up his next loss to lesnar.


----------



## ambivalent (Feb 11, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> I really love Frank Mir but I admit he is taking it overboard here.


Thank you for finding a classy way to take this convo without fighter bashing. I am a fan of Mir's as well but, he can be highly disrespectful which is an under statement of what I truly think and I am a fan. I think he needs a good shit kicking from Brock in a rubber match or another KO loss like Vera gave him. Again, I am a fan but, I am not a fan of shit talk.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> I dont agree. I loved the shit talking he used to do. I liked how he said he was going to make sure Lesnar wasnt the same person. I like all that stuff, i like when BJ was talking to. This just isnt the same, this is taking it way to far. This is worse than what Lesnar did in the Octagon after their second fight. Saying you want to break Lesnars neck and kill him is just fkd up and you know it is.


If he really meant it, it would be worse, but he didn't. If you ask me this isn't worse than what Brock did. I lost any respect I had for Brock Lesnar at 100, spitting and drooling into the camera than yelling at Mir after he pounded him and than the entire thing with Bud light and talking about having sex with his wife. It was just classless and I was embarrassed to be part of the MMA community.

People say they want to kill each other all the time in other sports, that's nothing new. No one spits in the camera and trashes a sponsor after they win the super bowl though. 

I will state again though, that I don't think he should have said it, I don't think anyone in any sport should make reference to killing their opponent, it's just not right and there are way more creative and entertaining things to say when you are trying hype a fight.


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow. 

Here's the line:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Frank just crossed it. Time to call the men in white coats...


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Curly said:


> With the placement of that tattoo Brock can titty **** himself... seriously though, the cock tattoo does give him power. Without it he'd be an average Joe.


Why are you so obsessed with Brock's cock:sarcastic04:


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> If he really meant it, it would be worse, but he didn't. If you ask me this isn't worse than what Brock did. I lost any respect I had for Brock Lesnar at 100, spitting and drooling into the camera than yelling at Mir after he pounded him and than the entire thing with Bud light and talking about having sex with his wife. It was just classless and I was embarrassed to be part of the MMA community.
> 
> People say they want to kill each other all the time in other sports, that's nothing new. No one spits in the camera and trashes a sponsor after they win the super bowl though.
> 
> I will state again though, that I don't think he should have said it, I don't think anyone in any sport should make reference to killing their opponent, it's just not right and there are way more creative and entertaining things to say when you are trying hype a fight.


Some people dont like to be fucked with. Look at allll the shit Mir talked about Lesnar. I didnt see a problem with Lesnar going up to Mir after beating him up. Mir talked all the shit in the world before that fight, and Lesnar was pissed, like every1 else would be. The thing he said about his wife lol, who cares, i thought it was funny and so did she. The sponsor thing was stupid i agree. And the spitting everywhere, well thats what happens when you yell after taking out your mouthpiece.

Theres a differance in saying i want to kill this guy. And i want to break his neck, i want this to be the 1st death in mma.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really started to like Frank Mir, and forgot why i disliked him. Thanks for reminding me Frank. He should really shut his mouth right about now, he has never even given Brock a beating, no one has. And until he has, he should really go easy with the smack talk.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> Some people dont like to be fucked with. Look at allll the shit Mir talked about Lesnar. I didnt see a problem with Lesnar going up to Mir after beating him up. Mir talked all the shit in the world before that fight, and Lesnar was pissed, like every1 else would be. The thing he said about his wife lol, who cares, i thought it was funny and so did she. The sponsor thing was stupid i agree. And the spitting everywhere, well thats what happens when you yell after taking out your mouthpiece.
> 
> Theres a differance in saying i want to kill this guy. And i want to break his neck, i want this to be the 1st death in mma.


We just differ in our stance on this. If I for one second thought Mir really wanted to kill Lesnar, I would say he should have his license revoked and he should never be allowed to fight again. 

As far as the trash talk goes, yes Mir talked all kinds of trash, he did it to Kongo too, but once the fight was over he showed class and checked to see if Kongo was all right. IMO once the fight is over, the trash talk waits until you get out of the ring. Having sex with his wife, whether she thought it was funny or not, this sport is trying to appeal to a larger crowd. So he could have offend women and even parents, I know the last thing I would want is for some 11 year old kid who likes MMA to see/hear that. Think about how that looks to the outside viewer when they see it on ESPN? This sport already looks barbaric enough being fought inside a steel cage. Doing things like that makes it easier for people to write off MMA as a sport. 

But, here avoid my soap box, because I'm about to flame Lesnar. I don't think he has any respect for martial arts at all. I don't see that he has the core of respect for an opponent that is taught in martial arts. I'll never like the guy, which is a shame because I was happy to see him to move to MMA.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gotta say...that was a bit much.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> We just differ in our stance on this. If I for one second thought Mir really wanted to kill Lesnar, I would say he should have his license revoked and he should never be allowed to fight again.
> 
> As far as the trash talk goes, yes Mir talked all kinds of trash, he did it to Kongo too, but once the fight was over he showed class and checked to see if Kongo was all right. IMO once the fight is over, the trash talk waits until you get out of the ring. *Having sex with his wife, whether she thought it was funny or not, this sport is trying to appeal to a larger crowd. So he could have offend women and even parents, I know the last thing I would want is for some 11 year old kid who likes MMA to see/hear that. Think about how that looks to the outside viewer when they see it on ESPN? This sport already looks barbaric enough being fought inside a steel cage. Doing things like that makes it easier for people to write off MMA as a sport. *
> 
> But, here avoid my soap box, because I'm about to flame Lesnar. I don't think he has any respect for martial arts at all. I don't see that he has the core of respect for an opponent that is taught in martial arts. I'll never like the guy, which is a shame because I was happy to see him to move to MMA.


LOL? 

How is that any worse then saying your gonna kill a guy, REGARDLESS if you show class after the fight, That is waaaaay beyond what Lesnar did that night. Lesnar is a emotional person, if you trash talk him this much and he ends up winning, be prepared for him to get into his face again... I know I would... How about the young viewers or the casual audience who heard what he said now? what do you have to say about that?

You are just blatantly basing your opinion of the hate you have for him, your not seeing the full scope here..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> LOL?
> 
> How is that any worse then saying your gonna kill a guy, REGARDLESS if you show class after the fight, That is waaaaay beyond what Lesnar did that night. Lesnar is a emotional person, if you trash talk him this much and he ends up winning, be prepared for him to get into his face again... I know I would... How about the young viewers or the casual audience who heard what he said now? what do you have to say about that?
> 
> You are just blatantly basing your opinion of the hate you have for him, your not seeing the full scope here..


Like I said, I don't think Mir meant it, I don't think that is hard to understand. And I'm still saying Mir shouldn't have said it, but things get said like that all the time in a wide range of sports. I'm not defending what Mir said, I just think what Lesnar did was worse.

Also, if you would really talk and get in someones face after you just tooled them, that says a lot about you.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait Frank or Brock was gonna **** others wife? first iv heard of this.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir's brain to mouth filter was never very reliable. Now it seems to be completely absent.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

What happens if Shane Carwin knocks Muuuuuur silly and he then ends up with some sort of career ending injury. What does Mir do then. I don't mind trash talking at all. I hate the kissy kiss kiss bit after a fight. if somebody tells me they are gonna break my arms and I'm a gee bag etc win; win or lose I'm not gonna be having cake with the chappy after. Get over yourself Mir. Don't make Lesnar go all Billy from Predator on you. If they do have another fight I would love to see Lesnar use one of his WWE moves or something crazy. F5 that fool Brock.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Like I said, I don't think Mir meant it, I don't think that is hard to understand. And I'm still saying Mir shouldn't have said it, but things get said like that all the time in a wide range of sports. I'm not defending what Mir said, I just think what Lesnar did was worse.
> 
> Also, if you would really talk and get in someones face after you just tooled them, that says a lot about you.


it doesnt matter if he meant it or not, the fact is he said it, he said something that should NEVER be said toward another human, in any circumstance.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: Mir's the man .

Lol at how many people are so butthurt about this silly shit. He's doing exactly what Tito does except Mir actually kicks fighters' asses in the process.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol at the mir fanboys desperately trying to defend him.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to laugh so hard if/when he loses to Carwin ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Johnni G said:


> Lol at the mir fanboys desperately trying to defend him.


There isnt anything to defend. He is a grown man he knows what he is doing. If anyone actually think that he is going to try and kill Brock Lesnar well then your half retarded.

This is blown way out of proportion... N i dont see where he sais the words "I want to kill him"
When did MMAFORUM back a hippie hang out?? If in any other sport they said something like this no one would even think twice about it.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Johnni G said:


> Lol at the mir fanboys desperately trying to defend him.


You do see how many pages this thread is no? Mir wins 

Best shit talker in MMA.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Johnni G said:


> Lol at the mir fanboys desperately trying to defend him.



Lol at the people who are shocked at Mir saying something stupid. :confused02: HE"S MARKETING HIMSELF. First rule in marketing, all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Johnni G said:


> Lol at the mir fanboys desperately trying to defend him.


 
From what???




SideWays222 said:


> There isnt anything to defend. He is a grown man he knows what he is doing. If anyone actually think that he is going to try and kill Brock Lesnar well then your half retarded.
> 
> This is blown way out of proportion... N i dont see where he sais the words "I want to kill him"
> When did MMAFORUM back a hippie hang out?? If in any other sport they said something like this no one would even think twice about it.


 
^^^THIS^^^




EDIT: For the most part Mir talks and backs it up....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if/when he loses to Carwin ...


Oh so will I, that would be amazing. Everyone just jumped back on the Mir wagon because he KO'd Kongo. If he gets crushed by Carwin I will die of a broken neck.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you guys spell HYPE?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Can you guys spell HYPE?


 I think they can spell it but clearly they don't understand it. I need to remind myself that some of the people who post here are 14 year olds who think fake wrestling is real.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ok, ive held this in for awhile.

Frank Mir is a loud mouth, front runner. Yea, frank, everything is going great, your the man, put another arm/leg/neck on your mantle blah blah blah but as soon as you get punched in the face, your looking for the door.

everybody knows that look frank had on his face during the 1st Brock fight. that "i give up" look when he takes punishment from a top fighter. the same look vs vera.

He hates Brock because Brock is everything he wants to be with half the effort. sorry Frank, you werent born with his physical gifts and all the training in the world wont catch you up. the shit talk is unnessicary, as good as you think are you getting, Brock is naturally better at everything then you, including learning new techniques.

i really have nothing else to say about Frank Mir. dont even wanna bother argue about him really. once he gets in some trouble again, his front running ass will bail out 1st chance IMO

Frank is pretty dunce tbh, he thinks he is building up a fight and he is building up his funeral. Brock is gonna want to hurt Frank worse. i dont think he takes it as some fight build up, not this kind of talk. Becareful what you ask for.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Curly said:


> I think they can spell it but clearly they don't understand it. I need to remind myself that some of the people who post here are 14 year olds who think fake wrestling is real.


Hahaha, amazing, someone who actually gets that Mir is not trying to really kill him.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Everyone just jumped back on the Mir wagon because he KO'd Kongo. If he gets crushed by Carwin I will die of a broken neck.


KO over standup specialist. Domination of #2 contender. 90 second victory over champ.

What an unjustifiable bandwagon


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> KO over standup specialist. Domination of #2 contender. 90 second victory over champ.
> 
> What an unjustifiable bandwagon












Last time he was in with the champ........

Also, he choked Kongo out, didn't KO him. Nog was a zombie with staph and it was Lesnar's second fight, a fight that Frank was getting crushed in before he rolled for a sub on a guy who was too green to be in the cage.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Last time he was in with the champ........


 hmmmm, kinda looks like the 1st time minus Mazzagati the moron.... kinda looks like the 3rd time will be..... kinda looks like the same look on Frank Mirs face.... beaten with no heart, looking for a way out of the fight.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank Mir is a ******* idiot. Whether it's hype or not. You can hype a fight, but don't say shit like that. People are bound to take it the wrong way, he should know better than to think something like this being said is going to build up a fight or make him a "badass". It makes him like nimrod.

Bravo Frank Mir, bravo.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Danomac said:


> Frank Mir is a ******* idiot. Whether it's hype or not. You can hype a fight, but don't say shit like that. People are bound to take it the wrong way, he should know better than to think something like this being said is going to build up a fight or make him a "badass". It makes him like nimrod.
> 
> Bravo Frank Mir, bravo.


Yeah it hurt my feelings deeply that he would be willing to say such a horrible thing. If he was trying to hype the fight and get attention then he failed miserably.....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Piss off the juggernaut that already destroyed him, yeah, that's a good idea, look how well talking trash about Brock for a year worked before.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

You'd be willing to say something like that to hype a fight huh?...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Danomac said:


> You'd be willing to say something like that to hype a fight huh?...


Why the hell not? Morals? There is nothing moral or immoral about this. It's just plain shit talk. And it appears to have worked pretty well.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> ok, ive held this in for awhile.
> 
> Frank Mir is a loud mouth, front runner. Yea, frank, everything is going great, your the man, put another arm/leg/neck on your mantle blah blah blah but as soon as you get punched in the face, your looking for the door.
> 
> ...


 

Dont hold back...Frank is just hyping the fight, technically he is better everywhere besides wrestling than Brock but Brock is also everything you said....therefore he represents a challenge and threat to Mir, I think your right about Brock as far as him being more pissed off, but I think he isn't better skill wise yet, thats not to say he isn't closing the gap rapidly. 

 The stomach issue certainly didn't help this, but Mir is also motivated more as a fighter now than i can ever remember him being....so at least at the end of the day we'll see a good fight....


I also agree with the other poster....the attempt to hype this fight has worked, as stated earlier i just hope he doesn't overlook Carwin...


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

To tell the truth, what Mir says isn't offensive as much as it is idiotic, IMO. We KNOW he won't risk spending his life in jail by killing Brock. He is angry and he wants to hype the fight. This reminds me of that ridiculous behavior by BJ Penn before his second fight with GSP(I'm gonna try to kill you Georges). 

If Mir actually meant what he said, as weird as this will sound to you, I'd have more respect for him. If he really wanted to kill or hurt Brock he would challenge him on the street, where no referee would stop him from doing that. 

As good of a fighter Mir is, he is an asshole. I appreciate his skills, but his behavior is idiotic.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

One day he'll open his mouth and fall right in.


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

"I want to pull out a shank and stab Lesnar in the heart for beating me. Then I'll get his dead corpse in a head lock in front of millions of people right before I cannibalize him. After that I'll hunt down his wife and family. The thought of knowing that I'll eventually find and kill them will put them in a perpetual state of fear. And once I find them, I'll torture them for years before I finally put them out of their misery. If the cops haven't found me by then, I'll go to local parks and molest children." 


Don't worry, guys. It's just hype. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Maaz (Aug 20, 2007)

and people say brock is a bad ambassador for the sport....


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I really do not think it is smart for Mur to feed the beast again by running his mouth. We all have seen what happened to Mur in the second fight and what happened to Herring.

Lesnar should just flat out embarrass Mur in Lesnar/Mur III and make him tap out. But Mur is so arrogant, he wouldnt tap and let bones break or get choked out.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to wonder how Mir handled not getting talked about between his fights. 

Now he just talks random shit to get noticed.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> I used to wonder how Mir handled not getting talked about between his fights.
> 
> Now he just talks random shit to get noticed.


Winning fights and being #1 contender had him noticed already. He talks this shit to be even _more_ noticed and it's working.


----------



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

mir is going to get raped when they fight


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Amazing how much animosity one comment can create, and rightly deserved. The UFC prides itself, hell, the entire MMA community prides itself on its safety record inside and out of the ring. While I have never taken anything that Mur says seriously, this one bothered me to the point that I'll be rooting for Lesnar for the first time in their trilogy. 

Go Chestcock!!!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Why are you so obsessed with Brock's cock:sarcastic04:


:confused05: Because a man with a 12 inch cock tattooed on his chest is god damn funny. The only thing funnier is the vagina you have on yours. :sarcastic12:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol Mir is such a douchebag like Lesnar just completely smashed you in your last fight and humiliated you after for talking smack. Like just shut your mouth and wait fot him to give you another beating. Your just going to look even stupider if he does it again.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Computer freaked out. Please delete this post.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mir is ridiculous. I hope Lesnar pounds his face twice as hard next time they meet. Mir should have learned last time that he looks plain stupid when he talks so much trash and is utterly dominated and beaten to a pulp when it comes time to actually fight.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, I never knew how many old ladies posted on this board.

Who watches two men beat the shit out of each other and likes it so much that they join an online community about it. And then act like politcal activists when a fighter says he wants to see someone else die. Retarded.

WAR FRANK!! Kill Brock!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Winning fights and being #1 contender had him noticed already. He talks this shit to be even _more_ noticed and it's working.


I just think it's hilarious people like you are against Brock's "WWE like" antics, while what Frank does is purely acceptable...even if it's not even hype.

It's interesting, pathetic, but interesting.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

oooh Frank i bet youve got Lesnar crapping his pants....,
Mir youve got skills but your the biggest tool in the box!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mirs slowly making me a Brock fan, just so when they fight again I'll take even more pleasure in seeing Brock destroy him.

That statement is sick, making a comment like that should come with some form of consequence imo.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mir will kill Brock - on UFC Undisputed 2010. Bisping used it as a visualization tool when training for Hendo, worked a treat. Mir do the same.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Oy! What the hell man! I hate Lesnar too, but I don't want im to die! 

I hope he was just giving shittalking his own personal flair. If he was for real, not gonna be a Mir fan anymore(not gonna be a Lesnar fan either, but still).


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I just think it's hilarious people like you are against Brock's "WWE like" antics, while what Frank does is purely acceptable...even if it's not even hype.
> 
> It's interesting, pathetic, but interesting.


I dare you to bring up one post where I've said jack shit about Brock's "WWE antics"..... pick your targets better 

Personally I think keyboard warriors calling other forum members pathetic is pathetic.



> Wow, I never knew how many old ladies posted on this board.
> 
> Who watches two men beat the shit out of each other and likes it so much that they join an online community about it. And then act like politcal activists when a fighter says he wants to see someone else die. Retarded.
> 
> WAR FRANK!! Kill Brock!!


This guy gets it


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> Wow, I never knew how many old ladies posted on this board.
> 
> Who watches two men beat the shit out of each other and likes it so much that they join an online community about it. And then act like politcal activists when a fighter says he wants to see someone else die. Retarded.
> 
> WAR FRANK!! Kill Brock!!



There is a big difference between professional competition and willingness to end a human life. Granted this was very much likely shittalking. But As a general rule, I take threats to a person's life seriously. 

And when you say "Kill Brock" you don't actually mean, "end his life, leave a dead body in the ring," you mean, "soundly defeat and embarrass him." But how do you know thats what he means?

It all comes down to fighters shittalking(which I absolutely hate with a passion). Its all BS and no one ever means it, but its still so annoying, and when you complain, and then insult someone for disliking homicidal threats, THATS retarded. 

And just because someone likes combat sports doesn't mean they're okay with murder. The proverbial mental and physical chess game between two combatants is not comparable to homicide


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty much.

As much as of a douche Brock was after UFC 100, he never crossed the line. What Mir said is just distasteful. I had more respect for Mir.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I just think it's hilarious people like you are against Brock's "WWE like" antics, while what Frank does is purely acceptable...even if it's not even hype.
> 
> It's interesting, pathetic, but interesting.


One is sitting in a chair having a conversation and being asked, and in the other setting one is screaming and foaming at the mouth in a pre rehearsed interview???

I agree Frank is shooting his mouth off, but there isn't really anything WWE about the way he is doing it.....:dunno:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Although this is a little over board I can understand why he said it after brock did all that crap after their last fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Huge Mir fan, but I agree the moment you use the word "kill" in that context in an interview you are taking it too far.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mir being an attention whore! Surprise, surprise!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mir needs to just stfu and worry about Carwin knocking his head off hi shoulders before he should be talkin smack about a guy who just beat the sh-t out of him.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

JonCR96Z said:


> Wow, I never knew how many old ladies posted on this board.
> 
> Who watches two men beat the shit out of each other and likes it so much that they join an online community about it.


Uhhh...wait, I know this one, Uhhhh, you?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Mir needs to just stfu and worry about Carwin knocking his head off hi shoulders before he should be talkin smack about a guy who just beat the sh-t out of him.


Agreed. More training, less talking, Mur.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Lol and the thread won't die. Mir is the man :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mir never used the word "Kill". Why are you guys acting like he did?? The title in my opinion is very misleading.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Lol and the thread won't die. Mir is the man :thumbsup:





SideWays222 said:


> Mir never used the word "Kill". Why are you guys acting like he did?? The title in my opinion is very misleading.


 
^^^THESE^^^:thumb03:


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Mir tries so hard to be "the intellectual fighter", and that makes it so much more embarrasing when he time after time produces utter shit showing the complete opposite.


----------

